# Ruger 10/22 custom stocks



## Bullseyedave (May 22, 2012)

Hello, Just wanted to post some pictures of some gun stocks I make






.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! What do you make thm out of ? And do you sell them ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pardon my manners....Welcome to the forum Bullseyedave.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome Dave. I really like the green one. If I were to guess, I'd say they are polymer.


----------



## Bullseyedave (May 22, 2012)

Hello YoungDon, Thank you. I didn't make the green one, just painted. I make these out of birch laminate, then pillar and glass bed them, make a butt plate out of aluminum, then paint. I make every part by hand, I make the stock, the bedding pillar, and the butt plate. I sell them from $125.00 to $175.00 on ebay.


----------



## Bullseyedave (May 22, 2012)

Hello fr3db3ar, The green one is composite, the blue and red are laminate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Dave ! Do you make them for other guns as well ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dave. Those are some nice looking stocks!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT Dave. Great looking work there. The price seems very reasonable.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Bullseyedave.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't think they were painted because of that swirly paint. I like it.


----------



## Bullseyedave (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. Youngdon I only make them for the 10/22, for the time being. The blue is only the 5th one I have ever made and only the seocnd one I have painted with the swirl paint job. I need to perfect them with the 10/22 then I will start to make them for other guns. I can paint any gun like that though. The red one turned out increditible, cant wait to get clear on it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Dave, can you paint white with that black swirl? If so I assume you could paint some Savage plastic stocks? How much each if I ship them to you?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

COUDAVEGH !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work. That must take some serious time..... and patience! Welcome to PT Dave.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Welcome Bullseye---------Nice work-------sb*


----------



## Bullseyedave (May 22, 2012)

Hello, Thanks guys


----------



## Bullseyedave (May 22, 2012)

Hey fr3db3ar I sent you a personal message check your mail.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Fred, I like your idea white with black swirls. Would be a great snow camo.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking.

Dave, mail sent.


----------

